# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  8 địa điểm mua sắm tuyệt vời ở Bangkok - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Đến Bangkok, du khách như lạc vào thiên đường mua sắm với đủ loại mặt hàng đa dạng, dễ lựa chọn.*

Trong vài thập kỷ qua, Bangkok đã trở thành thiên đường mua sắm hàng đầu của khu vực Đông Nam Á. Điểm đến thú vị này thực sự cung cấp nhiều trải nghiệm tuyệt vời với đầy đủ mặt hàng từ hàng hóa sang trọng cao cấp đến thủ công mỹ nghệ địa phương, tơ tằm và sản phẩm dệt may khác, làm hài lòng tất cả khách du lịch.

*Chợ Chatuchak*

Chatuchak ở Bangkok trong tiếng Thái nghĩa là "chợ cuối tuần", là khu chợ lớn nhất thế giới. Nó rộng tới 1,13 km vuông và có thể sắp xếp 15.000 quầy, đón khoảng từ 200.000 đến 300.000 lượt khách mỗi ngày. 

Chợ Chatuchak kề bên ga tàu điện ngầm Kamphaengphet của Bangkok, mất khoảng 5 phút đi bộ từ ga Mo Chit và công viên Chatuchak. Chợ Chatuchak có nhiều đặc điểm giống chợ đêm Đồng Xuân của Hà Nội như chỉ họp vào cuối tuần, những gian hàng được thiết kế di động ngoài trời. 



Ở đây có đủ các loại hàng hóa, từ rắn sống, gà sống đến hoa cỏ, cây cối, trái cây tươi, từ các gian hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ đến các đồ mỹ phẩm tiêu dùng, đồ điện tử... Đặc biệt, phong phú nhất ở đây chính là quần áo, giày dép và các loại hàng dệt may khác. 

Chợ có nhiều cách khuyến mại để hấp dẫn người mua như đại hạ giá xả hàng, mua chung hoặc tặng quà… Khách hàng có quyền ngắm thoải mái, mặc cả cũng tùy ý, người bán vẫn luôn giữ thái độ thân thiện.

Trung tâm mua sắm Siam Paragon

Từ ngày khai trương vào cuối năm 2005 đến nay, Siam Paragon - niềm tự hào Bangkok là khu mua sắm có diện tích lớn nhất (80.000 mét vuông), gian hàng shopping to nhất (2.000 mét vuông) Thái Lan. 

Siam Paragon nằm trên phố Sukhumvit tại quảng trường Siam BTS Skytrain, gần trung tâm Siam và các gian hàng mua sắm Siam Discuvery. Khu mua sắm này hội tụ vô số thương hiệu cao cấp nhất như Chanel, Dolce & Gabbana, Escada, Gucci, Versace...



Với hơn 40 nhãn hiệu thời trang quốc tế và trong nước, các nhãn hiệu đồng hồ và kim hoàn nổi tiếng, các bể nuôi cá khổng lồ, khu phức hợp 5 tầng này đã nhanh chóng trở thành trung tâm mua sắm chính của thành phố. Ngoài ra trung tâm còn có nhà hát Siam Opera với 1.600 ghế.

*Trung tâm MBK*

Trung tâm MBK là một tòa nhà 8 tầng lớn, được coi là một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất Châu Á. Nơi đây có khoảng hơn 2.000 cửa hàng và dich vụ, bao gồm 150 điểm ăn uống và nhiều phòng chiếu phim lớn. 



Trung tâm MBK là một tòa nhà 8 tầng lớn, được coi là một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất Châu Á. 

MBK vẫn tấp nập hơn cả so với những trung tâm mua sắm lớn ở Bangkok, phần vì tại đây hàng hóa phong phú, "thượng vàng, hạ cám" đủ cả. 

Bạn có thể tìm thấy các loại mặt hàng có thể mặc cả được ở đây bao gồm: quần áo, mỹ phẩm, đồ da, trang sức, đồ điện tử, karaoke, máy chơi điện tử. Với vị trí trung tâm, và sức hút du khách (hàng ngày phục vụ 105.000 lượt khách với 30% du khách quốc tế), Đây là điểm đến không thể bỏ lỡ.

*Trung tâm thời trang Platinum*

Là một trung tâm mua sắm mới, Platinum mang đến cho khách hàng của mình những xu hướng thời trang với nhiều lựa chọn và mọi mức giá, phù hợp với đại đa số tầng lớp xã hội, tuổi tác… 



Trung tâm thời trang hiện đại Platinum.

Platinum cung cấp các sản phẩm ở mức giá phải chăng, đặc biệt khi bạn mua nhiều (từ 3 sản phẩm) và nếu có đông bạn bè, người thân để mua quà, đây là một nơi hoàn toàn thích hợp. Có những cửa hàng cho phép bạn kết hợp nhiều sản phẩm với nhau, chứ không nhất thiết mua cùng một sản phẩm với số lượng nhiều. Giá mỗi mặt hàng ở đây thường rẻ hơn 30% so với thị trường bên ngoài.

*Chợ nổi Taling Chan*

Bangkok được mệnh danh là “Venice phương Đông” nên chợ nổi cũng là một trong những điểm hấp dẫn của thành phố này, nổi bật là chợ Taling Chan. Nằm ở phía Tây Bangkok, khu chợ hấp dẫn du khách với món cá nước, cua hấp ngay trên thuyền. 



Chợ nổi Taling Chan là điểm mua sắm và du lịch văn hóa trong thành phố.

Taling Chan đã xuất hiện ở Thái Lan từ nhiều thế kỷ trước. Những người bán hàng, thương nhân thường họp từ 9 giờ đến 16 giờ, bán các món ăn truyền thống của Thái Lan, món tráng miệng và trái cây trên chính chiếc thuyền của họ.

*Central World*

Là trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất ở khu thương mại Bangkok, đây như một mê cung của các cửa hàng, nhà hàng và điểm giải trí gồm có rạp chiếu phim, sân trượt patin và cửa hàng Thái miễn thuế.



Trung tâm Cental World như một mê cung trong Bangkok.

Nhìn từ bên ngoài, Central World trông giống như một khối hình hộp chữ nhật lớn. Tòa nhà không phải là sự kết hợp của một vẻ đẹp hay kiến trúc phức tạp, nhưng kiểu cách cấu trúc xây dựng rất bắt mắt. Ở phía trước của Central World, có một quảng trường hình chữ nhật rộng lớn. Vào buổi tối, các đám đông lớn thường tập hợp tại đây để hóng mát, thưởng thức thức uống ở các quầy bar mở.

*Trung tâm tin học Pantip Plaza* 

Đây là một siêu thị phức hợp với nhiều tầng, bán tất cả những gì liên quan đến tin học. Tại đây, bạn có thể tìm thấy những phần mềm với phiên bản mới nhất, chuột không dây, ổ CD-Rom... của tất cả các hãng nổi tiếng trên toàn thế giới hay ở Thái Lan, từ cao cấp đến bình dân với các thang giá rất đa dạng. Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể mua các đồ điện tử khác: camera, máy quay phim, laptop…



Trung tâm Pantip Plaza cung cấp đa dạng mặt hàng, linh kiện tin học- công nghệ.

*Chợ Or Tor Kor* 

Nằm ngay gần khu chợ trời lừng danh Chatuchak mở cửa vào cuối tuần là chợ Or Tor Kor, nơi bán và nhập khẩu những rau, củ quả đặc sản của tất cả các nước Châu Á. Khách ghé qua chợ Or Tor Kor cũng có thể nếm hải sản như cá muối, đồ ngọt và những món ăn đường phố ngon tuyệt như thịt lợn chiên, bánh mì sữa trứng với dứa, và các món cà ri Thái. 

Mặt hàng được nhiều du khách mua nhất tại Or Tor Kor là gói cà ri và gia vị lẩu Thái. Chợ Or Tor Kor của Thái Lan từng được một chuyên trang du lịch xếp hạng tư trong số 10 khu chợ tươi sống nhất thế giới.




_(Sưu tấm)_
_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan
_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Thiên đường mua sắm

----------


## nhoc135

Một số thông tin về khí hậu Thái Lan cho bạn.
Thái Lan nổi tiếng với các hòn đảo với những bờ biển trải dài, làn  nước trong xanh, không khí thoáng mát rất thích hợp cho các gia đình đến  đây để nghỉ dưỡng và vui chơi và mua sắm giá rẻ. Vậy theo bạn nên đi du  lịch Thái Lan vào mùa nào? Dưới đây là một số kinh nghiệm cho bạn. *Du lịch đến Thái Lan*   bạn sẽ đến với đất nước nhiệt đới vừa có biển, vừa có những thành phố  tấp nập với các thiên đường mua sắm giá rẻ. Mỗi năm đất nước chùa Vàng  đón khoảng 14 triệu khách đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Mùa du lịch  thái lan thường bắt đầu từ giữa tháng 10 tới tháng 4 năm sau.



_Chùa Vàng nổi tiếng ở Thái Lan

_
Thời  tiết ở Thái Lan có thể chia làm hai mùa, mùa mưa, nóng bắt đầu từ tháng  5 tới tháng 10, và mùa khô, mát bắt đầu từ tháng 11 đến hết tháng 4.  Bạn nên chọn tới Thái Lan khi thời tiết mát mẻ vì lúc đó là lúc thuận  tiện để du lịch, thăm thú những cảnh đẹp ngoài trời.Đi *tour du lịch Thái Lan*  trong khoảng tháng 10 tới tháng 4, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được tham dự hai lễ  hội lớn tại đất nước chùa Vàng, đó là Lễ hội ánh sáng Loy Krathong, còn  được coi là Lễ tình nhân của người Thái, được tổ chức vào tháng rằm  tháng 12 âm lịch và Tết cổ truyền Songkran diễn ra vào giữa tháng 4.



_Lễ hội ánh sáng Loy Krathong lung linh ở Thái Lan_

Từ  tháng 11 tới tháng 2, vì đây là khoảng thời gian mát mẻ nhất trong năm,  thời điểm tuyệt vời để đi du lịch. Tuy nhiên, đây là mùa du lịch cao  điểm ở đất nước chùa Vàng nên giá cả cũng sẽ tăng cao và lượng du khách  nước ngoài đến Thái cũng đông hơn các tháng khác. Vì vậy, nếu bạn và gia  đình muốn đi các *tour  thái lan 5 ngày*  hoặc nhiều ngày bạn nên chọn đi vào tháng 10 đến tháng 3 vì thời gian  này ít khách du lịch tới, bạn sẽ đặt được phòng với giá rẻ.

 Vào mùa du lịch thì thường có các _tour du lịch thái lan giá rẻ_  cho các bạn lựa chọn và các hãng hàng không tại Thái Lan thường có các  chuyến bay giảm giá từ Bangkok tới nhiều đất nước lân cận như Malaysia,  Singapore. Bạn cũng có lựa chọn khác là sử dụng các dịch vụ tàu hỏa hay  xe buýt chạy đường dài từ thủ đô tới nhiều thành phố lớn. Bạn sẽ dễ dàng  mua vé xe, vé tàu tại các trung tâm tư vấn du lịch ở khắp đất nước Thái  Lan hoặc mua vé ngay tại khách sạn nơi bạn đặt phòng

----------


## quanghuy00

Chợ đêm Suan Lum




So  với chợ Chatuchak, Suan Lum ít hỗn độn hơn nhiều. Khu chợ ban đêm khổng  lồ này là mootjx Bangko thu nhỏ với đầy đủ các phương tiện giải trí và  trung tâm mua sắm. Khu chợ ngoài trời có một mạng lưới dày đặc với 3.700  cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm, giấy sa, đồ gốm, áo quần bằng lụa, đồ trang  trí nội thất và một số sản phẩm độc đáo chỉ có ở Thái Lan là OTOP (mỗi  làng một sản phẩm). Ở đây cũng có một số cửa hàng bày bán các loại áo  dài thời trang với những thiết kế rất độc đáo, túi xách, nữ trang làm từ  đá quý và các món hàng bằng vải ông đã được sửa lại.

Chợ  Suan Lum được bố trí theo dạng bàn cờ và được chia thành hai khu vực  với nhiều sois (phố nhỏ) được đặt tên theo các cố đô của hoàng gia như  Ayutthaya, Sukothai và Lop Buri. Ở khu A, B và C bạn sẽ tìm được một dãy  các cửa hàng bán bánh kẹo, đèn cầy làm bằng tay, xà bong và các dầu  thơm dành cho việc xoa bóp chưa bệnh. Khu D nổi bật với những loại đồ gỗ  sang trọng, tranh ảnh cổ truyền của Thái, thảm thuê và các mặt hàng  trang trí nhà cửa của bạn.
Mua  sắm không phải là thú vui duy nhất  tại Suan Lum, nơi đây cũng có các  spa nhỏ cung cấp các dịch vụ massage và phục hồi sức khỏe theo kiểu cổ  truyền của Thái rất hiệu nghiệm. Ở gần lối vào là một vườn bia khổng lồ  và các nhà hàng ngoài trời. Hàng đêm đều có chương trình ca nhạc tại sân  khâu của chọ do các ca sĩ trẻ và vũ công xinh đẹp là sao người Thái gào  thét những bài hát đỉnh cao hiện thời bằng tiếng Anh và tiếng Thái.
Sân  khấu múa rối Joe Louis (trình diễn nghệ thuật múa rối Thái) và BEC Tero  Hall (trình diễn các tiết mục quốc tế) là những điểm thu hút khác của  chợ đêm.

----------


## nhoc135

Hấp dẫn quá, du lịch thái lan tắm biển, thoải mái mua đồ thôi và thưởng thức món ngon nữa chứ

----------


## thientai206

ước rì có tiền phi máy bay sang đấy mua sắm, he he

----------


## dulichtot

Du lich Thai lan
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH PACIFIC TRAVEL
VPDD : Nguyễn Duy Dương,Phường 9,Quận 5,Tp HCM
Hotline: Thành Tích: 0933 885 695 - 0906 885 695
Chương trình khuyến mãi chỉ áp dụng cho ngày 4/5 nhóm 2 khách trở lên sẻ có giá ưu đải 6.750.000 đồng/khách
Bảng giá bên dưới chỉ khuyến mãi cho 15 khách đăng ký đầu tiên
Nhà tổ chức chuyên nghiệp úy tín chất lượng cam kết giá rẻ nhất
Du lịch Thái lan 6 ngày 5 đêm lịch khởi hành
THÁNG 4 - 2013      (Miễn phí Safari world giá 600.000 đồng)
Gía cty 7,550,000đ    Ngày 20,21,23    Gía k/mãi : 6,950.000đ
THÁNG 5 - 2013      (Miễn phí Safari world giá 600.000 đồng)
Gía cty 7,360,000đ    Ngày 2,5,8,9,11,15,16,18,22,23,25,26,28,29,30    Gía k/mãi : 6,950.000đ
THÁNG 6 - 2013      (Miễn phí Safari world giá 600.000 đồng)
Gía cty 7,660,000đ    Khởi hành hàng ngày    Gía k/mãi : 7,250.000đ
THÁNG 7 - 2013      (Miễn phí Safari world giá 600.000 đồng)
Gía cty 7,660,000đ    Khởi hành hàng ngày    Gía k/mãi : 7,250.000đ
THÁNG 8 - 2013      (Miễn phí Safari world giá 600.000 đồng)
Gía cty 7,660,000đ    Khởi hành hàng ngày    Gía k/mãi : 7,250.000đ du lich thai lan QUÀ TẶNG ĐẶC BIỆT CỦA CHƯƠNG TRÌNH 
1. Chợ nổi bốn miền
2. Massage Thái cổ truyền
3. Tham quan tòa nhà quốc hội
4. Buffet nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng
5. Ăn tại nhà hàng Royal Dragon
6. Tham quan công viên thú Safari World khuyến mãi lớn đến từ công ty du lịch Thái lan Pacific Travel gọi ngay 0933885695 để được tư vấn giá tốt nhất Du lịch Thái Lan giá rẻ mùa hè 2013
Du lịch Thái lan giá rẻ nhất

----------


## tkbalo01

hè này công ty mình khai mạc nhiều tour Thái Lan giá rẻ nè, mọi người ủng hộ nhen.

----------


## didierdrogtu

Rất tuyệt vời và hấp dẫn !!!!!

----------


## andynguyen

Bài viết rất hay. Cảm ơn nghen.

----------


## quanghuy00

Thường thì mình hay đi chợ cuối tuần, ở đây đúng là thiên đường mua sắm thật

----------


## kohan

Đẹp ước được đi một lần cho biết hi

----------

